# TT MR/Suspension Issues



## ays128 (Oct 28, 2006)

I picked up my new TT earlier this year and have had my new car for just over 3 months. I have had the following problems:

Two weeks after delivery after having taken it on a long journey, i found that the car was pulling to the right. It was taken into audi who adjusted the allignment. A few weeks later i had noticed that the ride had got harsher in comfort and sport modes and there was a Tapping/knocking sound coming from the left front suspension.

The car was originally booked in to be looked at 8 weeks ago, In that time they have replaced a drop link, front wishbone and now they are having a go at the front left shock absorber. (They will first swap the front two around, to see if the problem transfers to the drivers side before ordering a replacement.)

In addition there have also been problems with loose trim panels and electrical issues with the rear reverse and indicator lights (They stop working for days at a time.)

I will find out in the next day whether the latest suspension fix has solved the issues.

My question is that if they still cannot repair the car, where would i stand in terms of getting a replacement. Is it too late bearing in mind that of the 3 months i have had the car over half that time the car has been faulty?

Has anyone else had any similar issues with their new TT?


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

I think you can only reject the car within 30 days if you have problems.

Sadly you are in the hands of your dealer who is only obliged to provide you with a courtesy car whilst yours is being fixed.

I've been through all this already.Dealer had five goes at fixing my door seal(15 days spent in the garage).Before the last go i just said right,i've had enough and told dealer i wanted an identical car to mine to use whilst they fixed my car and did'nt want my car back until it was satisfactory.
They agreed, but fortunately they fixed it on their 'last attempt before we go down that route'.

As many have said on here before,just stay calm but be firm,and dont go in shouting and bawling as this seems to work against you.
Good luck and let us know how you get on.

btw no problems with my mag ride.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

30 days to reject the car.

I've not had problems with MR. I have had a loose trim panel that's still not been replaced as yet. 1st June its been done.

In fairness to Audi they are trying and the car is new so they have to learn these things. Good luck with the car.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Let us now, if the problem is solved or what the next step will be, please.
Good luck

Rob


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

What trim panels have you found loose? I've only just collected my car, so it would be interesting to know what to look/listen out for... just in case :?


----------



## ays128 (Oct 28, 2006)

Update...

they have now swapped the shock absorber with no luck, suspension problem remains. it has now been referred back to Audi Technical on monday.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Any new's abouth the problem ays128 ?

By the way i sent you a private message abouth this suspension-noice...

Grtz,

Rob


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

marcusgilbert said:


> What trim panels have you found loose? I've only just collected my car, so it would be interesting to know what to look/listen out for... just in case :?


Its not loose as such, the grill on the rear speaker rattles sometimes. However you have to replace the whole panel im told.


----------



## ays128 (Oct 28, 2006)

The car is now being sent by transporter to Audi UK in Milton Keynes. The dealer, the master technicians and Audi Technical are stumped so far. They tried using 'magic' ears to get to the location of the noise/play but the location of the sound moves around!!


----------



## ays128 (Oct 28, 2006)

As regards to loose panels, the panel where the centre tunnel meets the carpet came undone on the drivers side, was told if it re-ocurred the whole centre tunnel would have to be replaced.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > What trim panels have you found loose? I've only just collected my car, so it would be interesting to know what to look/listen out for... just in case :?
> ...


That'll be because you keep turning up the volume to number 11. :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its the bass from the bose amp - its just shaken the panel to bits.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Its the bass from the bose amp - its just shaken the panel to bits.


Yeah right.....and i am Elvis 8)

Bose and Bass ?? hahaha...

:wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Its the bass from the bose amp - its just shaken the panel to bits.
> ...


Dear Elvis,
My BOSE system has loads of bass! Maybe the 255W amp is nicely compatible with the SatNav Plus system.
 
So stick that up your nuremberg ring :lol: 
.


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

Judging by the performance of other Bose products their technical department must think base is what you stand the speakers on.

Regards
Phil



marcusgilbert said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

philbur said:


> Judging by the performance of other Bose products their technical department must think base is what you stand the speakers on.
> 
> Regards
> Phil
> ...


philbur,
Base IS what you stand speaker's on. However 'Bass' is the lovely, natural sound of low frequency sound that emits from my Bose audio system. Hmmmm...... nice... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Than you never heard some good music from a excellent speaker...
I'm glad you like it, but for my standard it's far below ....

Enjoy your "powerfull" Bose Bass :lol: :wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Than you never heard some good music from a excellent speaker...
> I'm glad you like it, but for my standard it's far below ....
> 
> Enjoy your "powerfull" Bose Bass :lol: :wink:


How do you know what I have, or never have, heard? I like a natural, realistic sound. Have you heard of B&W speakers? That's what I use at home, and these are what were used as studio monitors where I used to work as an engineer at the BBC. 

Anyway, the best sound in my TT is the V6 engine. :wink:  
.


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

Not this side of Christmas. Try a proper sound system.

Bose is purely a marketing company, they would probably succeed in selling baked beans at GBP 20 a can, but the intrinsic value would still only be 50 pee.

Donâ€™t believe all their hype. 80% of what you pay goes toward trying to convincing other suckers that the product is any good. Itâ€™s a classic case of the Emperor has no cloths.

Do a bit of research.

Phil



marcusgilbert said:


> [
> philbur,
> Base IS what you stand speaker's on. However 'Bass' is the lovely, natural sound of low frequency sound that emits from my Bose audio system. Hmmmm...... nice... :lol: :lol:


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

philbur said:


> Not this side of Christmas. Try a proper sound system.
> 
> Bose is purely a marketing company, they would probably succeed in selling baked beans at GBP 20 a can, but the intrinsic value would still only be 50 pee.
> 
> ...


The same can also be said about B&O.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I hate BO - no need for it. Get a wash else buy some more deodorant.


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Anyone know where exactly the sub is located in the car?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes thanks.

http://www.bose.co.uk/GB/Images/Syst_Au ... 6-8160.pdf


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

Seems Tosh has got that Friday feeling :lol: [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## fastcooler (Dec 12, 2006)

ays128 said:


> The car is now being sent by transporter to Audi UK in Milton Keynes. The dealer, the master technicians and Audi Technical are stumped so far. They tried using 'magic' ears to get to the location of the noise/play but the location of the sound moves around!!


Hello Ays,

I'm from Italy and I have same issue as you...I recovered my TT on Monday...still there... Technicians can't find a solution yet...

I hear a squeak noise from left suspension but this noise seems to come from around as you said... So one time you hear it from left, one from rear...

Please let me/us know when you'll find a solution, please...

Thanks
Francesco

PS: I added you to my MSN contacts. If you would, please accept me in your buddies list. Thanks


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

marcusgilbert said:


> Have you heard of B&W speakers? That's what I use at home


No i come from Mars.....Jesus :roll: 
Every one now's what Bowers and wilkins stands for.
Which ones do you have? You can get them in all catogory's

Matrix...? 800 serie? Nautilus ??? etc etc... You can get B&W surroundset's or cheap ones for 100 pound each.
So sorry , no i'm not impressed by your answere or knowledge abouth speakers.

If you payed attention bewfore in other threads, abouth Music system's and speakers in the "Off topic" section, you could see that i had B&W speakers before and since 2004 i have the new Beolab 5 speakers.
So don't tell me, that i don't know what a proper Bass is, because the Bose-system in the TT doesn't have one.


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

Exactly right. But the fact that B&O are crap doesn't make Bose the dogs bolaks.

Phil



demi_god said:


> The same can also be said about B&O.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

ays128 said:


> The car is now being sent by transporter to Audi UK in Milton Keynes. The dealer, the master technicians and Audi Technical are stumped so far. They tried using 'magic' ears to get to the location of the noise/play but the location of the sound moves around!!


I hope they can fix the problem Ays, let us know, what they did. Thx


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Tomorrow i'll have an apointment at my dealer, and they will fix some little things (i hope)

-again the seatbelt-locks who already replaced for new ones , still make that plastic sound.
-some sounds should be "fixed" , the shelf in the boot under the window makes a plastic sound.
-Behind the speedmeter on the dash is a plastic sound.
-Frontsuspension makes metal noice when the road is bumpy.

I had a testdrivei with the chief mechanic last week and than made the appointment.

These are all small problems, which you can expect when you buy a first year model. I have no problem with them, as long as they can fix it.

Will let you know if they where fixed and how they solve the problem.

Rob


----------



## ays128 (Oct 28, 2006)

Situation so far:

1st February Received Car
9th February Car veering to the right, 4 wheel alignment done.
22nd February Electrical fault manifested.
~28th February Trim panel comes loose
~25th March Noticed by colleague that car's ride was not as it should be and sound from suspension.
~1st April Test drove TT roadster and noticed by comparison difference in ride and sound from suspension. Faults reported to Audi dealer.
10th April Car first booked in.
20th April Car booked in again - Ordered suspension part n/s/f/ drop link
8th May Car booked in again - parts replaced with no effect.

Since Then:
Front suspension shock absorbers swapped.
Wishbone and bushes also looked at.
Currently, a front shock absorber is being replaced, despite the fact they have been previously tested.
Audi dealer has had the car since 8th May.

Theres light at the end of the tunnel. I have now offically rejected the car and the dealer is now sorting out a replacement car.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Sorry for going off topic, but after seeing Rebel's house AGAIN, I feel obliged to bring up an old thread AGAIN....

...Rebel your house seems ideal for a party!! As discussed (by me) before we could have TT drive and meet over in NL and then off to Rebel's house for a big party with some top chunes blaring out of his Beolabs!!!

You know it makes sense!! :roll: :wink:

waiting for my invite
Donald


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Only when you bring your wife with you...

I never trust "solo" TT driver's in my house :wink:

thx for the compliments Donald C


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

back on topic:

My car is still at the dealer
They heard the noice very well this time, and they can;t find it.

i also have sean the weblog from audi.ag with all the problems from the MK2......believe me........it's amazing :roll: 
There are so many, and the most of them don't have a proper solution yet. Still in progress and working on it....

seatbelt holders will be changed, but only whn the new model is ready, and only when the customers have complains.
there are a many problems, i have read them almost all with the chiefmechanic..

The suspension-noice is also one of them ...
Audi now's there are some problems, but don't have a solution, and advice the dealers............."just let the owner drive till the noice get more and more and maybe it will be easyer to find"
They don't have any clue where to look...

so great new,s 

I also saw someting abouth the fixing-points from the engine to the car....
There where several problems with them.

problems with the boot-door...........rattles and noices....
problems with noices from the DSG gearbox...
problems with dashboard noices.... a lot..

haha, realy you should have read those problems on the website which is only for dealers.... from the 200 problems there where maybe 50 with solutions and the other where all in progress, no solution.

Great to have a first year car :wink:

I don't want to scare people or new buyers, but if i was in youre situation, i would wait till model 2008 will be build.
after the factory-holiday in august the will start 200 model, and i think this will have some improvements ...

but anyway, i don't have problems with it....i new it all before...it's not my first "new model" i bought...
There is only one thing that counts, a good relation with your dealer.

Tomorrow they are gonna search again......with some special equipment they told me..

For those who haven't any problems, be glad and keep it that way :wink:


----------



## jonnyv (Jul 16, 2006)

I've had a few of the same issues.......

Left rear indicator/reverse light faulty (needed ECU replacing)
Loose trim by the ashtray
Faulty CD, comes up with service on the front (going in for this next week)

Nothing serious really for a new car I guess.

Cheers

Jonny


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

electric window's that don't work...
water in headlights....
noice from the airco....
speakers with "rattles"....
problems with the remote control........doors open or close....just like that...
brakes that make sounds....
problems with refueling the fueltank...
chairs with noices....
etc etc etc....

and almost 75%....." No solution yet......in progress"

I don't have a clue, how many problems other car's have in their first year, but i think this first generation MK's don't will be the most wanted car's........if these come out....

even when they don't come out....if people hear and read all these things, they will be awake with buying a second owner MK's after one or two year's

And those hungarin are still building .....more and more car's each day.

it's a crazy world.... :lol:

Laughing is the best way, to handle all these things.
Doesn't help to get mad or unfriendly...

it's just a car.... :wink:


----------



## murcie (Oct 29, 2006)

hope this is not audi's interpretation of _emotional_ coupes, where the car is given soul and it (mis)behaves with a mind of its own


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

Ive got the suspension noise and it,s doing my brain and making me wish i,d still got my old V6 , the cars going in next week i cant stand it any longer :?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I got my car back from the dealer today, and they couldn't find the noice.
I've spoken almost one hour with the chief mechanic, and he told me what they did and where they looked.

They can hear the noice, and it's sounds like there is some heavy part (metal) knocking to an other metal from the chassis.
They searched everwhere but the can not find it.

They reported it again to Audi.NL , and it's also reported again to Audi.AG.

End conclusion till so far from Audi: "Just let the owner drive with the car, till the noices increase and will be proberly more easy to trace"

The mechanic told me that Audi.AG only will make some "moves" when there will be more problems like these.
Strange conclussion, and it's the first time after buying 11 new car's that i recieved this kind of message.

The dealer has already done more than he should have done, because he won't get the money back for all the "working hour's" to find this problem.
Normaly they get 2 or 3 hour's payed, and the other hour's he won't recieve.
There's one thing he want to try at last, and he ordered two fixing-screws, which he wants to replace. But they are in a back-order at Audi.AG and maybe this will take 2-3 weeks before they arrive....or longer.

Further the car is fine, and the driving pleasure keeps the same, but the noice is still there.
I know from several member's who send me a pm, that they also had the same problem, and hoped, i could told them it's gone, and how they did it.
But i can't sorry.

Faulky you are the fifth MK2 owner with this problem i spoked or who told me that he got the same problem.

Don't know what to do now, and i want let it be an obsession, because like i said before, it's just a car. Offcorse i hope Audi will hear more complains like these, and maybe they will come with a solution.
Till than, we just keep on driving and enjoy the car like it is.
If it will be a long term problem, i will sale the car. Quit as simple.

If anyone have more new's or the same problem's or questions abouth this problem, just let us know, or ask. I will share all the info i got.
Anyone with other suggestions, just shoot.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Buy a new Skoda very good forum I hear :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Buy a new Skoda very good forum I hear :lol:


Neihhh, don't think so ..
... i would miss you all :wink:


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

I odered my TTC week 22. I have a confirmed build week of 22. My contract says model year 2008.

I would be interested to know more about August for the start of model year 2008.

Regards
Phil



Rebel said:


> I don't want to scare people or new buyers, but if i was in youre situation, i would wait till model 2008 will be build.
> after the factory-holiday in august the will start 200 model, and i think this will have some improvements ...
> quote]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

philbur said:


> I odered my TTC week 22. I have a confirmed build week of 22. My contract says model year 2008.
> 
> I would be interested to know more about August for the start of model year 2008.
> 
> ...


Normaly, as far as i know, VW and Audi will start their new modelyear after the holiday's from the factoryworkers in august.
This is done many many year's till now.
In the holiday's the machines or robot's or other instrument's or parts will be changed , if there are changes for the new modelyear.

2008 model will be there after August 2007.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The 2008 editions get an additional rattle in the cabin and a strange electrical problem. (ps this is in addition to the std ones).


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> The 2008 editions get an additional rattle in the cabin and a strange electrical problem. (ps this is in addition to the std ones).


ROFL


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Rebel,

Whatâ€™s the basis of "normally as far as I know". This phrase if very often use when somebody doesn't have the foggiest idea. What is your source?

I phoned my dealer (in Norway) today and he once again confirmed that orders taken after the 25 April will be 2008 model year.

Regards
Phil



Rebel said:


> Normaly, as far as i know, VW and Audi will start their new modelyear after the holiday's from the factoryworkers in august.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I mean, if your car is build before augustus 2007 it will be a 2007 model.

after it will be 2008 model.

But it will be visable on different parts of the car.

I do not know when your car will be build, you only told me when you ordered it.
when do you recieve your car? before august?
If it will be spetember than you 100% will have a 2008 model.


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

Then you didn't read my post (Wed Jun 06, 2007 8:17 pm). Also check the last line of my signature.

What is your source for the information on the model year change date.

Regards
Phil



Rebel said:


> I do not know when your car will be build, you only told me when you ordered it.
> when do you recieve your car? before august?
> If it will be spetember than you 100% will have a 2008 model.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

philbur said:


> Then you didn't read my post (Wed Jun 06, 2007 8:17 pm). Also check the last line of my signature.
> 
> What is your source for the information on the model year change date.
> 
> ...


The source: Audi.NL and my dealer, but also in the official german AUDI/VW magazine "Gute Fahrt" it is written.
I have bought 11 new VW, and AUDI's and sometimes my order changed into a next year model.
If you don't believe it, just aks your dealer. He will tell you the same.


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

If you read my posts you will see that I already did, and he didn't (tell me the same). That's kinda the whole reason for my question.

Regards
Phil



Rebel said:


> If you don't believe it, just aks your dealer. He will tell you the same.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

philbur said:


> If you read my posts you will see that I already did, and he didn't (tell me the same). That's kinda the whole reason for my question.
> 
> Regards
> Phil
> ...


Maybe you can join a german-forum they can tell you the same.
During the holiday from the people in the factory the building off car's will be zero for more than 3 weeks.
This alway's happened in July/Augustus.

The changes and the points they are going to improve will be done during that period.
Mechanic's will instal new programm's or new products that improve the buildings.
All these things can't be done during the normal production day's, so they use the holiday for it.

I had some car's ordered before the holiday, and when i recevied them they got some things changed or extra on the car.
These where the things they changed for the next modelyear.

Your dealer has acces to the planning from new car's and can see very easily when this period is, and he proberly also will get a mailing what they are going to change.

But most dealers don't go shouting this information because clients will wait for 2 months extra, to get a 2008 model.
And when he takes another car in , this car, will be 2 months older...etc.

So your dealer does know when modelyear 2008 will be build, but he won't tell you.

If you don't believe me, let's wait till august, and we hear it from the new owners what they changed on the car. It will also be visible on different parts. And we can read it proberly also in the new prospectus from the TT, wich will be out in september 2007.


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Rebel

Your English has been getting worse recently - are you getting hot under the collar?


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

TTRTWO said:


> Rebel
> 
> Your English has been getting worse recently - are you getting hot under the collar?


Bet its a lot better than most of this forum's Flemish/ Dutch - yours and mine included :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Sorry, but i was sober when i posted that
Mostly i drink some beers before i post in "english" :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

My dealer can't fixed the problem and this month the car will be sent to AUDI.NL..... who will take a look and than decide what to do.


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

let us know what they say Rebel.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Or what they don't say?

Offcorse :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Both front-magnetic dempers will be replaced by new ones next week ...(if they arrive) 
And than the problem will be gone.....(they think)

will be continued :wink:


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

I hate to say this, but I dont think so. My MR shock was replaced ( front left only) and I still have the problem.. But maybe theres something that both must be? So let me know.
Thanks


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

You can hear the noise at it best when you drive slowly over a bumpy road.....so with a speed from 5 miles p/h .
Roads which are made from old stones are the best test area.

T3, did they stop looking for the problem with your car?

roads like these, whit a slow speed ....and the noice is there very quick
it sounds like a "heavy" metal which knock's on the chassis from the car...or something like that


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

They know about the problem, but I havent really being saying much as Im waiting to see what the solution is on the web / forum. Then I can go back and say its this or that.. ( thats if there is a solution)

otherwise I'll hang onto it till the TTS next year, and hope like hell Audi have sorted this shit out.

I think its a build issue ( chassis mount points)..but thtas me personally, and theoretically nothing any dealer can do anything about.. I hope Im wrong.

The noise is also intermittent ( not constant) so Im very confused.. agian leads me to think its a mount point of some sort which the MR shock tries to compensate for ( no noise)..

All theories from someone with no engineering background so whos gonna listen to me..

And Audi doesnt give a shit either. No one from Audi Germany reads this or cares what we say. They're after sales. Quantity not quality its seems. Pity as I love the brand and love the design ethos..


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Update:

Car is in the garage, tomorrow they replace both Magnetic dempers at the front.......maybe the noise is gone...
Otherwise it will leave back to Audi NL, next week....and i will get...?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

See above...

Till so far, will let you know more tomorrow,
Hang in there T3 :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

ays128 said:


> I picked up my new TT earlier this year and have had my new car for just over 3 months. I have had the following problems:
> 
> A few weeks later i had noticed that the ride had got harsher in comfort and sport modes and there was a Tapping/knocking sound coming from the left front suspension.
> 
> ...


I think that T3 and i has the same problem....
If i read this thread from the beginning i can see, that the magnetic-demper swap want solve the problem....
All three car's with this problem have MR...

Does anybody nows what happened with "ays128" ?


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey Rob.

Think there are a few people with the problem, but even if we all mail Audi, what will they do? We're all over the world. They'll make every excuse they can think of.
Tell me if replacing both does the trick.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Will let you know tomorrow

I copied the messages from , Ays128, Faulky, T3 , Fastcooler in this thread, with all the things the dealers did to look for this problem.
I will send them tomorrow to Audi. NL and also to Audi AG in Ingolstadt

Personaly i don't think the dempers are the problem, so let's wait till tomorrow.

There is one possitive thing, there's a road beside the my dealer where you can here tho noise within a second, if you drive slowly.
Every mechanic has heard it, as also the dealer himself.

It's a pitty that the other's who posted in this thread with the same problem, don't give home anymore.

Ays128? fastcool? Faulky ? Or did they sell the car?

The dealer has talked into me, and he wants to fix this problem, together with Audi.NL. But if they can't find it, i think abouth selling. But let's wait.....maybe a miracle will happen

In the meanwhile, just keep smiling...........there are worse things in live


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Yihaaaaaaaaaaaaa....









My rattle-noise is gone  
They replaced both front dempers from Delphi for some new ones and the noise is gone.
Also the seatbelt-lockers are replaced and are perfect this time.

My advice fot those with the same problem, is to ask for 2 (!) new magnetic ride front-dempers. It only take 2 hours to replace them, and maybe your car is fine too. Good luck.

I'm glad it's finaly gone


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

really?!

I hope it lasts Rob, but great news!!!


Im calling my dealer on Monday! This gives me a little hope.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Yes T3, they replaced both, and the noise is completly gone. 
The car feels like "new".

Please advice them to do the same, i will be sure if you got the same kind off problem, the rattle/noise will be gone.

I think the first Delphi-dempers where the test-dummy's :wink:

It couldn't be something else afterwards because all the complains from the members in this thread and the one who wrote me in private had Magnetic Ride....Sothe problem had to to with this system or with the dempers


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

So you will be sticking with the TT and the forum for a while longer then Rob?!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

hmm... only when you all admit that you are gay :wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Rebel said:


> hmm... only when you all admit that you are gay :wink:


Okay then, we all admit that you are gay. :wink:


----------



## hmetwally (Jul 13, 2007)

Rebel said:


> You can hear the noise at it best when you drive slowly over a bumpy road.....so with a speed from 5 miles p/h .
> Roads which are made from old stones are the best test area.
> 
> T3, did they stop looking for the problem with your car?
> ...


My car is one month old and Without Magnetic ride and has the exact same noise Rebel has described. Mine is due for service in 2000 Km which is about a month away, I will check if the dampers / shocks are from Delphi.
Intuitively mine sounds like it can be coming from the steering gear.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Only the MR-car's have Delphi dempers.

I leaned one thing ...
Comparing a noise with other members , who has the "same" problem, will alway's be difficult..

Too many noises and too many possibilities.
But i hope that my solution can help others in the future.


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

Wooow 2 months old and due for a service. Did you do 28,000km in one month.

Phil



hmetwally said:


> My car is one month old and Without Magnetic ride and has the exact same noise Rebel has described. Mine is due for service in 2000 Km which is about a month away, I will check if the dampers / shocks are from Delphi.
> Intuitively mine sounds like it can be coming from the steering gear.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

T13, did they change the dempers?
Mine is still fine. Let me know when it's gone :wink:


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

going in on fri but not for the shocks. Will speak to them about that though, so probably 2 or so weeks time.


----------



## jooolzii (Mar 18, 2009)

I have had faults ever since I bought my roadster last May: the roof jams half way up on a regular basis - 4 times now plu sthe boot stopped working for 3 hours too!. In January I told Audi that the car was "unfit for purpose" and I am in discussions with them. They will happily change for another roadster but after this experience i dont want one .....I only just want an Audi. Audi UK have suggested this isnt a true record as i didnt report it each time even though it was returned to the local Audi garage each time and Audi road side assistance was called every time. They even had the cheek to ask for money towards a new one. They have been told where to get off! I bought a £1000 old renault clio for my son in the same week and his car has been more reliable than a £30k brand new car. The local Audi garage have been very good.....its Audi UK who i am disgusted with.

Also generally local Audi dealers when I was buying are very poor on customer service: Swindon Audi I arranged a test drive on a car and drove from Birmingham only to arrive to find they sold it that morning. Quotes that I was given initally were ridiculous this happened twice at Solihull - like £300 over priced per month - they did the same when my partner was looking for a Q5. There are never sales people to talk to - Audi Reading and Salisbury

Maybe i should get a bike????


----------



## docman (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm encountering the same noise at very low speeds over paving stone.
To test it, engage first gear, accelerate to 10mph (or 15km/h here), disengage 1 gear and let the car roll for about 20m. At around 10-5 kmph the car will start rattling making a distinctive crrcrcrcrcrcr noise over the front axle.

The saga started at the 15K revision, where I first mentioned the problem. They tested it, they agreed it's a fault. "They" means the biggest garage in France, Audi Bauer.
Checked the car in one week afterwards, they've replaced the anti-roll bar saying it's ok. 10 minutes of test drive and nothing had changed. Nothing.
Another checkin, they admited the noise is there. Fourth checkin: they tested the car again, saying it was a loose coupling rod. Changed both, nothing improved. 
Yesterday, checked in for the fifth time and was ready for the fight with them. I've talked directly to the main mechanic who dedicated his entire day to solve the issue. We've driven at least 40 times over the same road for him to notice the exact noise. He said it is clearly not a normally occuring one. His proposition was to test the entire fleet of TTs that were at that moment in the garagage (including new ones). So we had:
- a 2.0T non-quattro, non-MR roadster. Same noise. 10K miles approx.
- a TDI, MR coupe, same noise. As new the car
- a TT-S, 15K miles. Same noise
- a 3.2 MR, just like mine, 25K miles, same noise.

I've been each and every test drive alongside him. So it's not a joke, it's not a classical dealership excuse "they all do the same" but simple reality. The main mechanic said all he can do is to report back to Audi (said something like DISS) and to wait for further instructions (if any). In the mean time, this is "Stand der Technik" and that he fully agrees that it's not normal for a car priced that high.

So, dear Audi TT owners, the rattle that you hear at low speeds over cubblestone is "normal"...
]This is the road where the noise is each and every time present, using google StreetView

http://maps.google.fr/maps?f=q&source=s ... 9622641533


----------



## hmetwally (Jul 13, 2007)

docman said:


> I'm encountering the same noise at very low speeds over paving stone.
> To test it, engage first gear, accelerate to 10mph (or 15km/h here), disengage 1 gear and let the car roll for about 20m. At around 10-5 kmph the car will start rattling making a distinctive crrcrcrcrcrcr noise over the front axle.
> 
> The saga started at the 15K revision, where I first mentioned the problem. They tested it, they agreed it's a fault. "They" means the biggest garage in France, Audi Bauer.
> ...


Thats a very helpful note. It explains a lot
Thanks


----------



## docman (Feb 3, 2008)

I serously suggest that you test your car that way.
Been to the service to collect the car and they said that they won't register it as a general complaint (although all of the cars tested have the same symptom) because "their owners have not complained about it". Now that's what I call a real professional attitude...
So I truly suggest that you take your TT for a test and complain if it's the case. Otherwise I wouldn't be even surprised that they won't bother to inform you about the defect.


----------

